# Adopt Ivy! How could you resist??



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gorgeous*

IVY shounds like the Perfect girlie Golden RET.!!!!!

Did you check with the GR Rescues in FL to see if they will take her?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes, they will if I need them to, and I'm fostering for Heidi's Legacy now too if I need to. 

I also have someone interested who is coming to meet her this afternoon!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenna*

Jenna

The person that coming to meet her this afternoon, how did they find out about her?

Can't wait to hear how Ivy's meeting goes!!!

Heidi's Legacy is a wonderful organization!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I posted her all over. I screen VERY carefully anyone I find through postings, though. Once you filter through the losers, there are some really great people out there! This one is a stay at home mom with a 16 year old daughter. She's a vet tech, and knows the importance of taking the weight off of her. If her references and home check all check out, and they have a connection, Ivy may just go home tonight! They are looking for a sweet, calm, older dog to accompany them to the beach and on camping trips and so forth. Ivy would love that! Wish more people had the mind set of wanting a senior!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenna*

Jenna

THis lady sounds wonderful. Is there anyway you can check her references before she comes over?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh yes, I always do


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

And then if they get along, I drive back to their house and check it out. Dog comes home with me if I don't like something. Contract too. Don't worry, I've done plenty of adoptions!


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

Well I am going to keep my fingers crossed for Ivy. She looks perfect! Anyone is going to be lucky to adopt her. I think we decided when we are ready (which will be awhile from now) we will go with a senior.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

She reminds me of my Sam...that close up face pic...=( I hope the Mom and 16 yr old daughter work out. It sounds like a great match.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Good wishes for Miss Ivy. I hope she finds the perfect home.
she sure looks like a sweetherat.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ivy*

Did the lady come to see Ivy?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I didn't like her! lol


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

God she looks like Carmella. If I wasn't dirt poor and hundreds of miles away, I would so consider her.

I am sure she will find a loving home sooner than you care for.  Good luck Ivy!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I think Ian wants to adopt her, I hear he comes with excellent references!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I wish! I just can't, though


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenna*

Jenna

What was it about her you didn't like?
You have to listen to your gut!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Ivy was adopted this morning by the wonderful family who was 2nd in line to meet with her!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is wonderful news. Hope they really have alot of great times and lots of years with her.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Great job, Jenna!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I posted her all over. I screen VERY carefully anyone I find through postings, though. Once you filter through the losers, there are some really great people out there! This one is a stay at home mom with a 16 year old daughter. She's a vet tech, and knows the importance of taking the weight off of her. If her references and home check all check out, and they have a connection, Ivy may just go home tonight! They are looking for a sweet, calm, older dog to accompany them to the beach and on camping trips and so forth. Ivy would love that! Wish more people had the mind set of wanting a senior!


I am just going to go a bit off topic here, but I have to say when I get another dog, I want to get a rescue but I would not want a senior dog and this is why: I could not afford a senior dog. I know with my Will will, she goes to the doctor more and more often. She's 11 now. Cancer, illnesses, etc are common much more common in the older dogs and I just couldn't afford the more likely expenses.

PS I'm so glad to know she found a home!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Jenna I'm so glad she found a home!! Now did you do what I said and tell her new family they have to join GRF and post update pics of her weight loss!?!?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I forgot to tell them to join! I'll have to do that.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Fantastic!
I hope Ivy has a long and happy life.
Good job Jenna!


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

Yay for Ivy! Just pictures showed what a doll she is! I hope they join so we can see updated pictures


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Wonderful News!


----------

